# All fun !! No work allowed:-)



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I know they have been MIA-------

Here ya go --

They enjoyed some time just being pups !


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sometimes I think I just want to be a dog. Fun times!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some fine looking fellas you got there!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks 

They can be such kids lol! As soon as you letthem, they will run around like maniacs.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love your pack dogs


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Dave


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Mach0 said:


> Sir- Are you meowing me?


:goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Your Avatar has made me giggle everytime I saw it and just now I noticed your writing under your name LMAO.

That is all.. Nice collars on the boys


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> :goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Your Avatar has made me giggle everytime I saw it and just now I noticed your writing under your name LMAO.
> 
> That is all.. Nice collars on the boys


That movie makes me crack up big time. Thanks ;-)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't seen it in so long, but I love it, So funny.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Blue was trying his hardest to keep up with your GSD LOL .... I think I know who run's that pack  Good looking doggies!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Blue was trying his hardest to keep up with your GSD LOL .... I think I know who run's that pack  Good looking doggies!


Onyx is fast. When I go running- he power walks lol. So I have to revert to this or fetch with a chuck it to get him to really run. Lol- thank you


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ADORABLE!!!!!! Love them!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> ADORABLE!!!!!! Love them!!


Thanks :woof:


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

lol.. they have their "routes" that they take. mine do that.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I was just wondering while watching that how in the heck is he keeping up with him?!:rofl:
They are some good looking boys you got.I always look forward to updates and pics from you.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

duckyp0o77 said:


> lol.. they have their "routes" that they take. mine do that.


Haha yes



dixieland said:


> I was just wondering while watching that how in the heck is he keeping up with him?!:rofl:
> They are some good looking boys you got.I always look forward to updates and pics from you.


Thanks - blue can't keep up lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They're looking great!!!!!!!! Such an awesome pair of doggies :woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol they look great! I wish I had grass like that..... oh wait we are putting sod in taday YAY!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Freddie you never post up enough pics of the boys. And I just lol'd at Blue trying to keep up with Onyx, Onyx has got a heck of stride on him. THey look awesome and are so well behaved, man wish I had grass like that too  Thanks for sharing bro


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> They're looking great!!!!!!!! Such an awesome pair of doggies :woof:


Thanks Krystal 



performanceknls said:


> lol they look great! I wish I had grass like that..... oh wait we are putting sod in taday YAY!


Thanks- 
They have a section they ruined lol. It's like a 10 x 8 section. They potted and dug up that section lol.



apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Freddie you never post up enough pics of the boys. And I just lol'd at Blue trying to keep up with Onyx, Onyx has got a heck of stride on him. THey look awesome and are so well behaved, man wish I had grass like that too  Thanks for sharing bro


Thanks Tye. David and I were just talking about taping and timing a 100 yard dash to see how he does. Boy has some speed.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Blue looks likes he's trying so hard to keep up with the GSD .. GSD looks like hes jogging.. lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

cEElint said:


> Blue looks likes he's trying so hard to keep up with the GSD .. GSD looks like hes jogging.. lol


Yea- you should have seen him chase a cat. I was pissed!!! I cant even catch him and when he's in prey drive mode, its a pain to snap him out of it. He's fast. I try running with him but it's just a power walk to him.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You should totally do the 100 yard dash, I bet he does it in nothing flat. If you get it on video, ya gotta post it


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> You should totally do the 100 yard dash, I bet he does it in nothing flat. If you get it on video, ya gotta post it


And you know this mannnnnnnnnn ::::::: Chris tucker voice:::::


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Dude, I looooooooove your boys! They are just stunning! Some very good looking dogs yo've got there man. Keep the pictures coming! I never get tired of looking at them.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Dude, I looooooooove your boys! They are just stunning! Some very good looking dogs yo've got there man. Keep the pictures coming! I never get tired of looking at them.


Thanks !!!!:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahaha I still bust out laughing at your avatar pic and words, love that movie


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahahaha I still bust out laughing at your avatar pic and words, love that movie


Haha yea the movie is hilarious !


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Am I bouncing around from tree to tree all nimbly bimbly? Drinking milk from a saucer? Wel do you see me eating mice?  lmaoooo


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't want a large Farva, I just want a g*dd*am liter of cola. Liter is french for I'll break your %#*[email protected] lips


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

GIve me a large before I punch a size your face.

hahah love that movie, Hugs Freddie, thanks for the laugh this early in the morning


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> GIve me a large before I punch a size your face.
> 
> hahah love that movie, Hugs Freddie, thanks for the laugh this early in the morning


:rofl::woof::woof:


----------

